# slide - prepare the slides



## yito

Hola amigos, tengo una duda en poder darle bien la interpretación a la palabra "slides" en este contexto de biología. Alguien me puede ayudar a interpretarlo, por favor? 
*"To prepare the slides, the meristematic regions were covered with a coverslip and carefully squashed into a drop of 2% acetic carmine solution."

*


----------



## k-in-sc

*5* _(para un microscopio)_ portaobjetos


----------



## Benzene

Hi *yito!*

It could be "portaobjetos".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Benzene

Hi *k-in-sc!*

Sorry!

Crossing post (1 minute).

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## k-in-sc

Glad for the confirmation! I had never thought about it, beyond "muestra," which is what's on the slide rather than the slide itself.


----------



## vicdark

Pregunto: 

¿No se llaman también *láminas*? Eso es lo que recuerdo cuando las preparabamos en la clase de Botánica en la Universidad.


----------



## k-in-sc

That does sound more familiar. Could it be another example of "separated by a common language"?


----------



## vicdark

Podría ser que los *portaobjetos *que están vacíos mágicamente se convierten en *láminas *cuando contienen la "muestra" a observarse en el microscopio.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. A mí no me suena tan familiar láminas. Y en este caso, no creo que portaobjetos sea lo más indicado por el sentido de la frase. Desde luego, los meristemos se ponen encima del portaobjetos, pero no es el portaobjetos lo que se prepara. Yo diría algo así: "Para hacer las preparaciones", o "para hacer las preparaciones histológicas". Bueno, es sólo una opinión.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, blank slides ==> prepared slides. Could be! Know who would know? Ilialluna


----------



## k-in-sc

Ilialluna said:


> Hola. A mí no me suena tan familiar láminas. Y en este caso, no creo que portaobjetos sea lo más indicado por el sentido de la frase. Desde luego, los meristemos se ponen encima del portaobjetos, pero no es el portaobjetos lo que se prepara. Yo diría algo así: "Para hacer las preparaciones", o "para hacer las preparaciones histológicas". Bueno, es sólo una opinión.


"Para hacer las preparaciones histológicas" ... then what?
It describes how the meristem is pressed between the slide and the cover slip, so you have to use those terms somehow, don't you?


----------



## Ilialluna

Pues sí, tienes razón, k-in-sc. Se podría decir algo así como: "Para hacer las preparaciones, se cubrió el portaobjetos con las regiones meristemáticas con un cubreobjetos y...". Reconozco que es algo largo, eso sí.


----------

